# how many BPS?



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooh, do you have a FTS? I have a 25g too, and I'd love to see some more pics of yours!

I suggest getting a drop checker for the tank. It will turn different colors based on how much CO2 is in the water.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

Fishly said:


> Ooh, do you have a FTS? I have a 25g too, and I'd love to see some more pics of yours!
> 
> I suggest getting a drop checker for the tank. It will turn different colors based on how much CO2 is in the water.


I'm sorry, what's FTS?
Oh, drop checker! Never thought of that. 
Can't get one until after the holidays tho.
I'll post more pic's in the next couple days.
Thanks Fishly,
Big O


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

FTS = Full Tank Shot


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I run 2.5 bps on my 17 gallon, but it is on a timer and only runs when my lights are on. If you don't have a solenoid and run your Co2 24/7 you might try starting with 1 bps and see how it goes. Get a drop checker too, and some 4 dkh solution so you can tell how much you really need. A lot depends on how bright your lights are and how much your plants can use.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

Storm said:


> I run 2.5 bps on my 17 gallon, but it is on a timer and only runs when my lights are on. If you don't have a solenoid and run your Co2 24/7 you might try starting with 1 bps and see how it goes. Get a drop checker too, and some 4 dkh solution so you can tell how much you really need. A lot depends on how bright your lights are and how much your plants can use.


cool i'll try 1 BPS until i could get a checker.
BTW is it safe to run the c02 24/7 at 1 BPS?
Thanks,
Big O


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

What regulator are you using with your paintball cylinder?


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

galabar said:


> What regulator are you using with your paintball cylinder?


don't know, now that i think about it's a on/off with gauge, the one's that the paintballers use. bought it on ebay for about 15 bucks. has a small gauge on it. and a ASA needle valve.
sorry, i'm still new to all this.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

bps is basically meaningless because we dont know how big your bubbles are
dont know how efficiently they are being diffused
for instance if the bubbles are just going straight out thru water to surface , you could be pumping hundreds of bps and it would do nothing

if you dont have a drop checker test the ph of the tank water with no added co2.
start low say 1 bubble every two sec then re test ph later in day
if the ph drops 1 point its approximately 30 ppm co2
so if tank water(no added co2) is at 7.2 , at 6.2 there will be approximately 30ppm co2

slowly up your co2 over many days and watch fish for sighs of stress is a method many use , then lower it slightly when this happens

if you run 24/7 you want a much lower(then 30ppm co2) overall daytime co2 ppm 
lots of surface water movement (rippling) to help keep 02 levels high at night
otherwise the co2 levels will elevate to high at night when your plants aren't using them


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Big O said:


> don't know, now that i think about it's a on/off with gauge, the one's that the paintballers use. bought it on ebay for about 15 bucks. has a small gauge on it. and a ASA needle valve.
> sorry, i'm still new to all this.


Gotcha. You might want to do some searches on this forum about things that might (and have) happen with a setup like that.


----------

